# FAQs und Infos zum Trialforum



## tingeltangeltill (1. September 2003)

Hier findest Du Informationen zu diesem Unterforum und FAQ´s (frequently asked questions = häufig gestellte Fragen).

Moderatoren dieses Forums sind

wodka_o, Marko und ecols

*Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums*

Erfahrungsaustausch zwischen Trialern und denen, die es noch werden wollen.

Welche Fragen gehören hier her?

Eigentlich alles was man dem Thema Trial zuordnen kann, Tipps für Wettkämpfe, Sessions vereinbaren, Neues Material diskutieren, Reparaturhilfe usw...
Bitte überlegt erst, ob es sich wirklich um eine trialspezifische Frage handelt. Trial hat nichts mit Trail zu tun!

_ Fragen die sich aber speziell mit Kaufberatung befassen, sind im entsprechenden Forum Trial - Kaufberatung zu diskutieren. Da es einige Leute für nicht nötig halten den Thread im richtigen Forum zu posten werden falsch plazierte Threads kommentarlos gelöscht! _

Wir bitten euch außerdem, vor einer Anfrage die Suchfunktion des Forums oder/und die FAQs zu benutzen, um das mehrfache Stellen der selben Frage zu vermeiden.

*Wie wird sich hier benommen? / Was wird nicht geduldet?*

Wie überall in den Foren von mtb-news.de:

Keine Themen doppelt beginnen
Beiträge sauber halten
Keine Angriffe gegenüber anderen Forenmitgliedern
Kein Spam, keine unautorisierte Werbung
siehe auch die 

*Oft gestellte Fragen (FAQs)*

Wo gibt es Trialparts und Kompletträder zu kaufen
Hersteller von Trialrahmen und -gabeln
 Bremsflanken anflexen 

Themen die "Verkaufe", "Suche" oder "Galerie" anschneiden bitte in die entsprechenden Threads posten! Videos bitte in das eigens hierfür eingerichtete Unterforum posten.
Alles andere wird ebenfalls kommentarlos gelöscht! Dies ist eine Maßnahme der Übersichtlichkeit!

 Suche 
 Verkaufe 
 Video 
 Bike Galerie 
Bilder von Fahrern und Fahrerei
Alles was fachfremd ist, Offtopic und nur der Unterhaltung des Forums dient


Hast du Vorschläge zur Erweiterung dieser Liste (sehr erwünscht), so schreibe ecols eine PM oder Mail.


----------

